# Critique this doeling



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Ok I got this doe a couple months ago and wanted to know what your thoughts are on her I know she could be longer but other than that what are you guys list of pros and cons she isn't full blood boer her sure was a FB Spanish buck


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Like her long neck, rib ties into her shoulder well, has some stoutness to her, pretty good on her feet and legs. Would like to see her a little better in her front pasterns though. She could be more pulled apart in her skeleton, base width is a little narrow. Maybe level up her dock a little. Overall, a nice little doe.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

BCG said:


> Like her long neck, rib ties into her shoulder well, has some stoutness to her, pretty good on her feet and legs. Would like to see her a little better in her front pasterns though. She could be more pulled apart in her skeleton, base width is a little narrow. Maybe level up her dock a little. Overall, a nice little doe.


Thank you


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I like her. How old is she? Is she on feed, or not so much?


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> I like her. How old is she? Is she on feed, or not so much?


She was born in mid-late June so about 4 months she's mostly on show feed bc she was going to be a FFA project and a companion for a wether but circumstances have changed and I'm not going to show so she will have more access to pasture but she looks great on both she was on more grass when I bought her


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Aw, she's a youngin. She has nice straight front legs, which I like. Her top is pretty level, though she is a little steep in the hip. If she's already on feed, then that's pretty much her as far as awesomeness, but she is so young that you can't say for sure how she'll grow out. How are her bite and teats? Overall, I think she's a nice little starter doe if you decided to keep her.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Perfect bite and 1x1 teats


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I have kind of a silly question I breed her at 8-9 months old or should u wait a little while longer


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

midlothianffa said:


> I have kind of a silly question I breed her at 8-9 months old or should u wait a little while longer


I wouldn't breed her until she comes in heat next July-September.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

For a 4 month old she looks good! 

Pros:
-Long neck
-Good brisket
-Love her front legs! 
-Big boned
-Strong jaw
-Very well blended from shoulder to neck
-Good chine
-Good topline, level for a Boer
-Good depth in whole barrel
-Good spring of ribs
-Long rump
-I like her thighs for some reason....
-Good pasterns -fore and rear
-Even width from withers to hips
-Nicely blended throughout entire body
-Nice width in chest
-Fairly good chest floor
-Nice meaty rump
-Long chine

Cons:
-Could use more width
-Kind of short bodied, but not that bad
-Appears to toe out a little in fore
-Could use more depth
-Could have more meat overall
-Slightly cow-hocked 

Most of those will improve as she grows  Nice looking girl and I love the look on her face in the second picture!!! Plus her markings are really neat as well


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> For a 4 month old she looks good!
> 
> Pros:
> -Long neck
> ...


Thanks she has a very sweet personality she's a big baby once you catch her but she wants to play tag first lol


----------

